# Can I post a Track to get an opinion?



## VMC (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello! I am Vivaswan am a Composer I am new to VI Control. I was wondering if I can post a Track that I composed long time ago, just to get an opinion it’s just that I would like to know something about using samples.

VMC


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2020)

VMC said:


> Hello! I am Vivaswan am a Composer I am new to VI Control. I was wondering if I can post a Track that I composed long time ago, just to get an opinion it’s just that I would like to know something about using samples.
> 
> VMC


Absolutely, there is a dedicated thread for that!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2020)

Member's Compositions & Mockups


Add your URL to a completed composition on your personal music website. Your composition will be reviewed by a community member.




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2020)

Just drop a YT- or SoundCloud link or upload an mp3. A lot of times members are interested to help you with their constructive criticism. Or just plain praise. Depending on the track


----------



## VMC (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks. Below is the link to the Track, titled The Killer Track.
There’s something about this track. I didn’t use any of the libraries I had, at that time. My Grand Uncle knew this Old lady who’s got this Cottage Piano & because I was away from NYC, where I had access to piano, she offered me her Piano to play & her Daughter’s got these Softwares(we all use to call that) which happen to be EastWest Silver or something so I used them for Strings & Timpani as well. I still don’t remember what I used for Brass. I guess GarageBand Libraries or something. Tuned Percussions were done in the suit I got from SAE( Well, I studied in there so). Except for the GarageBand Instruments, not one VI was my own & al though I released this track commercially, I had this feeling that it was not done by my own libraries so took down the release, few months later.

So I would like to know if its possible to do that with any free Libraries, if at all.

I basically did not study Music Composition. I only learned Piano & that for just 2 & a Half Years, I guess. Yea, I studied Music Production in SAE New York.

Here’s the Link:

Vivaswan Legend - The Killer Track

VMC


----------



## Lea1229 (Jul 26, 2020)

VMC post this in the "Members Compositions" section of the forum, and I'm sure people will be happy to give some feedback.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Member's Compositions & Mockups
> 
> 
> Add your URL to a completed composition on your personal music website. Your composition will be reviewed by a community member.
> ...


I already gave you the link


----------



## VMC (Jul 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I already gave you the link


Thanks & I am sorry for posting here. I posted there.

VMC


----------



## VMC (Aug 4, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I already gave you the link



I guess nobody responded yet I figured out I posted on Sunday or Saturday and that’s why so is it possible to delete it & post it some other time?

VMC


----------

